

Apple patent could remotely disable protesters' phone cameras - philippelh
http://www.zdnet.com/apple-patent-could-remotely-disable-protesters-phone-cameras-7000003640/

======
ceejayoz
Ten minutes after the first use of this, someone'll be selling faraday cage
iPhone cases.

~~~
philippelh
Already exists [http://briangreen.net/2010/11/diy-ultralight-faraday-cage-
po...](http://briangreen.net/2010/11/diy-ultralight-faraday-cage-pouch.html)
lol

------
tzs
Didn't we discuss this 9 months ago, when it was new information?

